# 2 vs 3 Pane Windows?



## jbaker1516 (Feb 16, 2009)

I need to replace 13 windows (double-hung, casements & a bow window) in the house I am remodeling. Besides the seemingly obvious advantage of an additional layer of glass & gas, are there any other advantages to justify the higher cost of triple-pane windows over double-paned? Are there disadvantages?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The payback(ebergy savings) on standard double glazed Lo-E/argon windows is slow. Add the cost of triple pane and it is even slower, and I doubt the energy savings are proportional. Consider the U and R values of each. IMHO, probably not worht the extra money.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not a window guy but I had an energy audit done and was told it was a low priority and a slow payback. My windows are 35 year old Pellas and they are now warping from heat and the cranks are slipping and not closing properly so they are due, which surprised me even more.

When the time comes I will consider LowE at least on the sunny side of the house. 
I toured a window factory and took their sales training several years ago. In Ontario alone there are over 1200 window manufacturers so there is a huge range of quality. I would look very closely at overall fit and finish , Virgin PVC for better long term look if I was going with vinyl I would also examine the welds at the corners.
You will likey find a common glass supplier and seal supplier used by several different brands, so then look at overall construction before you spend the Extra $ on triple. Also consider your climate. Wherever you live it's going to get hotter


----------

